# Do Bell & Ross retain its value?



## Bruno28

I just got my first B&R Br03-92 Ceramic Diver Matte.
Got a pretty good deal from an owner who never used, included original purchase receipt, warranty card, box etc. He has another one Im also interested a R&B br03-94 rs17 (used, but looks new) for less than 50% retail.

SO my question is, does this brand depreciate that much? I like to try new watches and once Im over them, I sell it. But dont want to be hit with a large depreciation to just try something new for a few months. Could the RS.17 be something of a collectors item being only 500 units ever produced?


----------



## nick40ms

following. I just recently got into watches and purchased a BR 01-94 carbon. It shows its age but I like the size. I have a large wrist.


----------



## denmanproject

The fact that the one you are looking at is 50% below retail will answer your question

Nothing against B&R, I like them but the resale market not so much


----------



## Bruno28

denmanproject said:


> The fact that the one you are looking at is 50% below retail will answer your question
> 
> Nothing against B&R, I like them but the resale market not so much


Yes. He's also selling another 8 watches to fund a property. So wasn't sure if it was a bargain deal or that's the price these watches go for on second hand market.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

denmanproject said:


> The fact that the one you are looking at is 50% below retail will answer your question
> 
> Nothing against B&R, I like them but the resale market not so much


Very true and I am into their watches. I have a total of 4 and all have been pre-owned. Don't have the funds to justify brand new. It's like luxury cars, let the original owner take the depreciation and then you get to enjoy. Most of the original owners take very good care of the watches and the pieces are in like new condition, especially when they have several to rotate for daily usage.

So if you like the watch and price is right, enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

walt2810 said:


> Very true and I am into their watches. I have a total of 4 and all have been pre-owned. Don't have the funds to justify brand new. It's like luxury cars, let the original owner take the depreciation and then you get to enjoy. Most of the original owners take very good care of the watches and the pieces are in like new condition, especially when they have several to rotate for daily usage.
> 
> So if you like the watch and price is right, enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what i do. 80% of my watches are second hand or new because original owner changed mind or never used. So I saved on the depreciation but still got what i wanted. 
Ive only bought one watch at retail price and that was Sinn 104 St Sa ABE which was the last one in Australia, because i know that will maintain the value as i saw one used sell for more than retail.


----------



## Wholehog

my BR01 retailed for over 5k and i got it for much much less. That said the BR03 are typically in higher demand. They will depreciate, but they will likely never be worthless.


----------



## Dr4

Agree with the above sentiments. Preowned complete B&Rs bring in less than 50% of MSRP for all models in my experience. However, they do not depreciate down to sub 20% typically.


----------



## shaneisbadong

I don't think I have seen BR gone down to 20% MSRP before. Each model is different but the general range is about 40-50% MSRP. That also goes for many other brands as well. However, I know of some BR models that are going at premiums. The most I have seen is the 25 pcs limited edition Bape collaboration that is going for 200% MSRP.


----------



## elchuckee77

In general, watches depreciate about 20-40% some B&R depreciate like most watches depending on models, and some hold value. I recently sold a BR03 92 Golden Heritage enjoyed watch for about 6 months and sold it for the same price I bought for.


----------



## GovtFunded

Few watch manufactures do retain, let alone appreciate in their value. Rolex, aside from the current professional model trend, more often will depreciate. As B&R plays mostly in the shallow end of the luxury market, you should expect greater drops. When we can afford less, and get into this watch game, we want to see our investment remain in place. Unfortunately, it just doesn't. Limited editions, numbered watches, often mean little to retained value. Learned that with Panerai. Ultimately, the longer I own it, the more enjoyment the watch has brought me, the more I'm willing to forgive it's value decline when I've moved watches along. I had always wanted a B&R, but chased other watches for years. Finally, more recently, I picked up a model I enjoy. I found it for the price I was willing to pay, knowing what I already know about B&R in the secondary market, and won't look back. Consider them similar to used cars. Even when you get a good deal on a new one, it will likely depreciate. How you care and maintain it can only help it retain some of its value. If you're not trying to flip them for a quick buck, when you move it along in 5-10 years you probably won't worry about it any longer.


----------



## bigclive2011

I sold a Br01-92 a few years back and caught a cold on what I paid for it, so the answer is they don’t hold value, but neither do Tags or Breitling and many others so they are not unique in that.

You did just the right thing by getting yours used LNIB so you save that from new hit.


----------



## drlagares

Some B&R carry more of a premium than others.


----------



## Rockstar Watches

I find that most lower end luxury watches always have a value. It will never be valued at zero, therefore they do hold "A VALUE", the trick is finding the watch for that bottom price. For the standard B&R watches, the bottom tends to be 1-1.5K. You can almost guarantee that a good condition B&R that the owner held onto the paperwork, etc. will almost always be worth at least as much. There is a LOT of depreciation in these brands in this range of prices (TAG Heuer, B&R, Breitling, etc.) but there is also a nice solid foundation of worth. It is an item that exists, and has intrinsic value in that fact. Just look at the Aquaracer from TAG Heuer. You can almost guarantee that a Calibre 5 Automatic will at least have a value roughly 1k. If you buy one for that value, you can almost guarantee it will maintain that value. 

I used "almost" quite a lot because things can happen.


----------



## Rolexoman

I recently purchased a B&R BR03-92 Green Bronze Diver and paid alittle more than MSRP, tried to find it below that and even on the used market but no luck so I purchased it new in box with everything and have zero regrets as it was a watch I just liked from the first time seeing it, I did look at other bronze options that were a lot less but this piece I can associate with being in the military and on a submarine with diving service and the look to me is perfect.....

I hope it brings me lots of years of service but as far as resale value goes I honestly never looked at what I could sell it for as part of my decision


----------



## shaneisbadong

Rolexoman said:


> I recently purchased a B&R BR03-92 Green Bronze Diver and paid alittle more than MSRP, tried to find it below that and even on the used market but no luck so I purchased it new in box with everything and have zero regrets as it was a watch I just liked from the first time seeing it, I did look at other bronze options that were a lot less but this piece I can associate with being in the military and on a submarine with diving service and the look to me is perfect.....
> 
> I hope it brings me lots of years of service but as far as resale value goes I honestly never looked at what I could sell it for as part of my decision


That is awesome! Actually in recent times I have seen some BR pieces gone for slight premiums which is pretty interesting. Some premium models are like the one you bought because it is mostly sold out (LE). The most recent I've seen is the BR 05 Skeleton.


----------



## gk483

Purchased a pre-owned BR01-92 and still took a considerable hit when I sold it...albeit its not the most coveted model.


----------



## kritameth

It's a shame seeing where B&R is heading, always thought their pieces are cool. I foresee one in the collection one day, but as there are definitely bargains to be had I'll be on a hunt.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Good stuff, but never pay close to retail. 25-30% off from an AD is certainly doable on the brand is you look hard enough. At that price, with a few exceptions, you’ll still take a decent hit on resale. I’m a fan for sure but they suffer on the resale market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog72

You did it right buying LNIB. Minimized the potential hit when it’s time to move on to the next one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Bruno28 said:


> I just got my first B&R Br03-92 Ceramic Diver Matte.
> Got a pretty good deal from an owner who never used, included original purchase receipt, warranty card, box etc. He has another one Im also interested a R&B br03-94 rs17 (used, but looks new) for less than 50% retail.
> 
> SO my question is, does this brand depreciate that much? I like to try new watches and once Im over them, I sell it. But dont want to be hit with a large depreciation to just try something new for a few months. Could the RS.17 be something of a collectors item being only 500 units ever produced?
> 
> View attachment 15243331


Nice..


----------



## elchuckee77

walt2810 said:


> Very true and I am into their watches. I have a total of 4 and all have been pre-owned. Don't have the funds to justify brand new. It's like luxury cars, let the original owner take the depreciation and then you get to enjoy. Most of the original owners take very good care of the watches and the pieces are in like new condition, especially when they have several to rotate for daily usage.
> 
> So if you like the watch and price is right, enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true..


----------



## mbarmbar

elchuckee77 said:


> Very true..


Agree!


----------



## Bswcollection

Buy what you like first...B&R are harder for resale but like you said if you buy it right then you’ll be fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalm71908

I found out after the fact. Bought my BR01-92 Heritage second hand with a ton of aftermarket straps for $1k but will probably never sell because I absolutely love the way ot wears/looks.


----------



## CrownJewels

Bought this one used recently - LNIB (big collector who only wore a few times) for 32% of MSRP...yes, 68% below MSRP (paid $1600USD against an MSRP of $5000USD). Jumped at the deal and no regrets at all! A lot of watch for the price I paid:


----------



## bigclive2011

CrownJewels said:


> Bought this one used recently - LNIB (big collector who only wore a few times) for 32% of MSRP...yes, 68% below MSRP (paid $1600USD against an MSRP of $5000USD). Jumped at the deal and no regrets at all! A lot of watch for the price I paid:
> 
> View attachment 15603348


That answers the OP's question then.

No they don't, but that makes them a great deal lightly used.


----------



## Canadian_Kyle

CrownJewels said:


> Bought this one used recently - LNIB (big collector who only wore a few times) for 32% of MSRP...yes, 68% below MSRP (paid $1600USD against an MSRP of $5000USD). Jumped at the deal and no regrets at all! A lot of watch for the price I paid:
> 
> View attachment 15603348


That's awesome! Last one I picked up was a special edition red radar. Loved it a lot. Something about B&R that gets me haha.

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

CrownJewels said:


> Bought this one used recently - LNIB (big collector who only wore a few times) for 32% of MSRP...yes, 68% below MSRP (paid $1600USD against an MSRP of $5000USD). Jumped at the deal and no regrets at all! A lot of watch for the price I paid:
> 
> View attachment 15603348


NICE!


----------



## Bruno28

CrownJewels said:


> Bought this one used recently - LNIB (big collector who only wore a few times) for 32% of MSRP...yes, 68% below MSRP (paid $1600USD against an MSRP of $5000USD). Jumped at the deal and no regrets at all! A lot of watch for the price I paid:
> 
> View attachment 15603348


What a bargain. I would have gotten that too for that price. Something I wouldn't normally get but very cheap.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

I am non-fussed about resale value, especially when the watch is well made with great design appeal. I would rather have one on a good deal than something else hard to get and over inflated value.


----------



## bruck177

Yep gotta look for B&R bargains, though I don't think they're too easy to find. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## george_belaf

Bulldog72 said:


> You did it right buying LNIB. Minimized the potential hit when it's time to move on to the next one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my plan too. B&R make great luxury watch entry.


----------



## Bezelworld

What I like about B&R resell value is that it's consistent- I have a BR 03-92 that's sold for about 50% MSRP for a long time and that price doesn't really budge much in either direction. In that sense, I feel more confident in their value retention than say a Breitling, which swings all over the place.


----------



## lvt

This one, sure.


----------



## NavalFlight

Bruno28 said:


> I just got my first B&R Br03-92 Ceramic Diver Matte.
> Got a pretty good deal from an owner who never used, included original purchase receipt, warranty card, box etc. He has another one Im also interested a R&B br03-94 rs17 (used, but looks new) for less than 50% retail.
> 
> SO my question is, does this brand depreciate that much? I like to try new watches and once Im over them, I sell it. But dont want to be hit with a large depreciation to just try something new for a few months. Could the RS.17 be something of a collectors item being only 500 units ever produced?
> 
> View attachment 15243331


If you are looking to flip, buy used or grey and you'll be fine. Just like most other watch brands, B&R will lose close to 50% off retail.

Generally speaking, the only watches that retain or appreciate are sports models from Cartier, Rolex, AP, and Patek.

Let someone else eat the MSRP hit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

The early Sinn made Bell and Ross watches seem like they have held their value.


----------



## One-Seventy

fish70 said:


> The early Sinn made Bell and Ross watches seem like they have held their value.


Your typical watch "investor", fresh onto the forum from InstaBook via H*d*nk**, is looking for free money - he will only consider watches that pay him while he sleeps like a boss, because he read that cool watches do that. Mind you, it's easy to retain value if you only cost a grand in the first place 

I remember seeing _B&R by Sinn _watches as late as 2000, by which time B&R had started to make its own cases and bracelets - something that, as we know, has disgusted the Public forum to the very pit of its stomach ever since... Even by 2004, a B&R chronograph was still only £1,100. Of course, Sinn was a still a mail order watch company back then, unless you fancied driving from wherever you lived on the planet to Frankfurt, where you could pick the watch up from the factory gates!

In 2004, B&R was being sold in Selfridges, which was great, because I worked just across the street.


----------



## fish70

A cool Bell and Ross.


----------



## watchbreather2

Yes they do take a hit but the good news is that once they take the major depreciation you should be fine in the long run!!!


----------

